# PC Zusammenbau - Erfahrungen mit den Komponenten?



## Erks (24. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich hab mir nun nach meinem PC Verkauf mal einen PC zusammengestellt und möchte euch fragen, ob ihr diese Komponenten (oder nur einen Teil davon, wie z.B. die GraKa) verwendet und mir sagen könnt, ob die Auswahl was ist ...


Hier mal die Komponenten:

MPA AM3 MSI 770-C45 DDR3
CPU AM3 AMD AthlonII X4 640 3,0GHz
2x 2048 GB RAM
ATI RADEONHD 5830 1GB HDMI
WLAN Edimax PCI-E EW-7612Pln 300Mbps


----------

